# would tent stop choppers flying over picking up heat



## pavement50 (Jan 6, 2011)

hi, i'm seriously thinking about buying a 400 or 600w hps and grow tent kit for my garage in my garden. 

but where i live in the middle of the countryside there are loads of choppers flying over.. so i am worried about their heat seeking cameras..

so my question are .

are the grow tents that are for sale like the secret garden range built so that the cameras cant pick up the heat ???

otherwise which options do i have??

otherwise would i have to use cfls>? i believe they are not detectable





thanks


----------



## madcatter (Jan 6, 2011)

Hid throws off a lot of heat... the farther away you can get the heat signature the better.... Use a hood... vent the hood... are the grow tents gonna solve the problem,,, nope... czuse the heat that is created must go somewhere .... figure that out and you are on your way...


----------



## TheRuiner (Jan 6, 2011)

He is correct, just vent the heat accordingly and you have nothing to worry about, heat can be created by many many other legal activities and hobbies. Also, not that it means that the cops aren't going to use it but it is illegal for them to FLIR (forward looking infrared) your home.


----------



## c. austin (Jan 6, 2011)

LED grow lights put off virtually no thermal footprint- another benefit for stealth ops


----------



## Micromaster (Jan 6, 2011)

use a vented hood and vent the hot air into your housing ducts, not only do you disperse the heat but you also can heat a room or two


----------



## BCcannabis (Jan 6, 2011)

with 1 400w or 600w you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## zem (Jan 6, 2011)

they will not see the heat through the wall because with a single hps, your room will be almost as warm as rest of the house. but the will be suspicious when they see an exhaust hole with hot air dumped out. vent where they cannot detect it and your fine.


----------



## D.Gotti (Jan 7, 2011)

All true. FLIR cannot see through anything. They look for heat being pumped out of unusual places. Exhaust your heat into, or under your house to mask the heat signature.

They do need a warrant to use FLIR anyways, so make sure anything grow related doesnt get thrown in the trash. It then becomes public property in most places. 

It really is harder for the authorities to find indoor grow ops than you would think. Its usually sloppy actions, or big mouths that get people busted.


----------



## gobbly (Jan 8, 2011)

just disperse the heat as much as you can. The faster you can get it over a broad area the better. The idea of pumping it into an interior room is a great one


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Jan 8, 2011)

LEO doesn't just fly around and look for heat signatures. They use FLIR to get a warrant when they already have info on you and need to convince the judge to write a search warrant. If you are quiet about your grow you are G2G.


----------



## Mountainfarmer (Jan 8, 2011)

Pottery kilns, cloth dryers, endless/instant waters heaters, ect, ect all create tremendous amounts of heat that needs to be exhausted from a home. If law enforcement used flir to scan neighborhoods for heat signatures then everybody would be getting a visit from LE. Just keep your mouth shut if you aren't legal. If you need to vent do so on RIU anonymously, somewhat.


----------



## klonerone (Jan 8, 2011)

don't use grow air to heat your house even once it's been treated......you are gonna be chucking gallons of h20 via humidity into your home.....mold bad.


----------

